# CAO Bratalia



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I forgot all about these. About 6-8 months ago...I asked my B&M to place these on the side since they had them like 50% off. Then I forgot all about them. Well just grabbed them yesterday...here they are!! Ps...had a friend smoke that MASSIVE trumpet shaped Brazila at a herf a while back...it was some sight!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Man, your friend must have been feeling a little green after smoking that monster!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Here it is Charlie.....this was from a herf back in January...this is the Skipper (John)...a good friend of mine and huge cigar guy. He just about nubbed this cigar!!! My Hero! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Look at that ASH!!! NUTS!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those things are really kind of amazing.
I don't know if I'd smoke em or just hold on to them.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Amazing construction on that trumpet! Did he love that thing or what? Awesome!

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Those things are really kind of amazing.
> I don't know if I'd smoke em or just hold on to them.


I would probably hold them for a while!  And yes CD, he loved it!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang! I wish I would have known about a 50% off sale on those babies. I would have snapped up a box for sure!

Saw them at the Bratlia event here in Charlotte, but all of the boxes were spoken for. All I got was a hat.

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I know Skip!!! Skip is a good guy, need to give him a ring. I have a pic of myself smoking the proto type at last years RTDA. The foot is almost twice as big as what was packaged and sold. it took almost 7 mins to light it...lol


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are some cool looking cigars.
I didn't know you could actually buy those.
great ash on those picture to.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's some nice ash;
bet you could stand that on one end.


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I know Skip!!! Skip is a good guy, need to give him a ring. I have a pic of myself smoking the proto type at last years RTDA. The foot is almost twice as big as what was packaged and sold. it took almost 7 mins to light it...lol


Nice Pic Brian!! ;-)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!!! That's all I can say.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Here it is Charlie.....this was from a herf back in January...this is the Skipper (John)...a good friend of mine and huge cigar guy. He just about nubbed this cigar!!! My Hero! LOL


Damn...that's a hell of an ash! Very nice! But, I'm surprised he didn't have to use a blow torch to get that baby going!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

What is the taste/flavor like on that trumpet?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I kind of like the crazy shapes. Not sure if I would smoke one in public though.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> I know Skip!!! Skip is a good guy, need to give him a ring. I have a pic of myself smoking the proto type at last years RTDA. The foot is almost twice as big as what was packaged and sold. it took almost 7 mins to light it...lol


My God Foot, you are a sexy beast!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

not as sexy as you!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I have a pic of myself smoking the proto type at last years RTDA. The foot is almost twice as big as what was packaged and sold. it took almost 7 mins to light it...lol


7 minutes! LOL! I wanna try one. It'd be worth it just for the photo-op! That and that gigantic Sopranos bullet. And the baseball bat.  If anybody knows of a sale on those, drop me a line!

OK, I definitely saw you at RTDA this year Footus Maximus. (sans gargantuan cigar) I figured I did.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I've known Skip for a couple of years - great guy.

Nice pickup, BTW!


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

I was wondering how the Bratilia tastes. Any comments on that cigar. I've never seen one myself. Big fan of the Brazilia. Not that big on the Italia, but I bought another one yesterday at the B&M near my work to give it another shot and it's sitting in my humi. 

If someone offered me that trumpet of a cigar, I'd think it was a joke or gag gift. But, by the look of that smile on the Skipper's (John) face in those pictures, he looks like a happy camper.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Hamaki,

*I love your avatar picture!* I still remember the first time I saw it... I laughed about it for nearly 2 days! _*Sigh*_ Good times.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigfoot - 
It looks as though you're ringing in the New Year. What an amazing cigar!!!


----------

